# Cuerpos volados



## Tawanda

Hola a todos:

Necesito ayuda para traducir "cuerpos volados" en esta frase

"Medición de la ocupación:
-	El cómputo de ocupación se realiza mediante la proyección sobre un plano horizontal de todos los límites exteriores de la edificación, incluidos los *cuerpos volados*, excepto los que den a espacio libre público."

El contexto son normas urbanisticas generales. Creo que hace referencia a estructuras como balcones, terrazas etc, pero no se cual es su equivalente en ingles.

Gracias.


----------



## iinnffooss

I suggest *overhanging projections*, but some native may give a more accurate reponse. Wait a bit...


----------



## Scalae

Do mean like "voladizo"? If so, I would suggest "cantilever".

Let's wait for a native...


----------



## iinnffooss

According to the Wikipedia and IATE, cantilever is actually the 'beam' or 'corbel' which supports an overhanging projection. It is part of it, but not the balcony itself.

It seems to be a word more related to engineering than architecture (at least as I have understood it, not that I am an expert at all!)


----------



## Tawanda

iinnffooss said:


> I suggest *overhanging projections*, but some native may give a more accurate reponse. Wait a bit...



Would "overhanging elements" be too much of a literal translation?


----------



## iinnffooss

It could be just *overhang*: Oxford and Merriam-Webster.


----------



## Scalae

Quizás soy un poco pesada, pero creo que se debería seguir teniendo en cuenta *cantilever* (que también se puede utilizar como adjetivo), ya que no solo se refiere a voladizo en el sentido de "estructura" que comenta iinnffooss, sino también a aquellos elementos que están "volando".

Os pongo el link a otro hilo, a ver qué os parece:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=531939

Además, lo he visto en la web de David Chipperfield en varios proyectos (no puedo copiarlo porque está en flash... :S

Y una última cosa que cuelgo, del Cambridge Dictionary Online (fijaros en el ejemplo):


> cantilever   Show phonetics
> noun [C] SPECIALIZED
> a long bar or beam which is fixed at only one end to a vertical support and is used to hold a structure such as an arch, bridge or shelf in position:
> a cantilever bridge



No creo que "overhanging" esté mal, pero sí que creo que es demasiado literal...

De todos modos, insisto, esperemos a un nativo


----------



## iinnffooss

Scalae, no eres pesada. Aquí estamos para ayudar y discernir el significado de las palabras así que toda aportación y puntualización es buena 

Desconozco tu campo de conocimiento. El mío es la Historia y Arqueología de la Arquitectura (mira mi 'web' en mi perfil) y me dedico a ello desde hace algunos años. Tal y como yo entiendo el significado de _cantilever_ tanto en la definición que das como en las del Oxford y Merriam-Webster, a mí me da a entender que es un elemento del conjunto, pero no el conjunto. Es decir, es -en este caso- la plataforma saliente que soporta una terraza o balcón, pero no es el conjunto de la estructura en si. Un cuerpo volado comprende más cosas que la plataforma (cantilever). Por ejemplo una barandilla, un murete, un mirador... Lo que en conjunto sería el _overhang_. Como decía antes, veo _cantilever_ como un término más cercano a la ingeniería que a la arquitectura.

Lo de overhang lo he sacado de los links que puesto antes y también viene como "saledizo" en:
Menendez Martinez, Carmen, Salto-Weis Azevedo, Isabel; _Diccionario temático de Arquitectura, Urbanismo y Construcción Español/Inglés - Topic Dictionary of Architecture, Urbanism and Construction English/Spanish_, Omagraf S.L., Madrid 1998

Lo he consultado a colegas en la oficina y, si bien desconocen si ese es el término técnico preciso, 'overhanging porjections' les parece acertado.

De todas formas, estamos de acuerdo en que este post lo que necesita es un nativo en condiciones


----------



## Scalae

Muy interesante tu explicación, muchas gracias.


----------



## iinnffooss

Si se me permite un poco más, parece que ambos estamos en lo acertado, lo que ocurre es que no sabemos muy bien a qué ese refiere el texto fuente.

Si se refiere a aleros de tejados y tejabanas como los de la Casa Robie, creo que cantilever es la única opción correcta ya que yo no llamaría overhang a eso.

Si se refiere a balconadas, soportales, pórticos... Entonces creo que overhang es más adecuado, sin que tal vez sea cantilever incorrecto, pero sí restrictivo.

Verás, ahora llegará un nativo después de todo esto y dirá que ninguna es correcta


----------



## Scalae

Si te digo la verdad, yo me imaginaba más algo parecido a la Casa Robie (de hecho he ido a mirar el edificio "Veles e Vents" de Chipperfield).

En el post original habla de balcones, así que supongo que en este caso lo de "overhang" será mejor.


----------

